# Just rescued a release dove, have questions!



## pigeopigeo (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi all, 

A couple days ago I took home a lost bird that was probably a release dove from a memorial service on campus. He/she seems to be able to fly but I have only seen him/her do so for a few feet at a time.

I'm assuming this is a pigeon, can anyone confirm or know what type? Tips on telling sex are also welcome, I couldn't really make sense of what I found online. 

I'm also looking for general advice on bonding and making sure I'm doing the best I can for Pigeo. Currently I'm letting him spend some time out of the cage in which he mostly just sits on the ground or walks around for a bit, but how do I establish enough trust to put pigeon pants on in the future?

Other info: 
I've ordered a 36x23x25 inch dog crate (largest I can keep) as a better cage, have Hagen Pigeon & Dove Seed, and ordered vitamin supplement and grit. I have tried giving him lettuce a couple times but he ignored it...

I also have a mirror in the cage, but what other (inexpensive, I've spent a lot in the last few days...) things can I offer to keep him entertained/occupied when I'm away? 

Additionally, should I be worried that his droppings have been quite watery? I'm assuming because he has been stressed from being lost and then being put in a new environment. 
Looking for any and all advice and information, much thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a pigeon to me. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## sherri53 (Sep 4, 2016)

*white homing pigeon*

I see your pigeon has a broken 'tom tom' just like mine. The bird showed up on my carport a couple months ago. First, get rid of the mirror!!
Second, handle the bird EVERY day... even if all you do is hold it in your lap as you watch tv. massage around the neck (NO BELLY RUBS) you are only friends not life 'mates'
Putting on the flight suit/ pants is a must. Hold her/him to your belly/chest and talk to the bird while slowly putting on the pants. your pigeon will adjust pretty quick. I've found that I don't have to confine the bird, I made a nice perch in front of a busy window and she stay's there most of the day, at night she perch's by her food like a statue.
I call her a 'her' by the way she act's but it could be a boy, jury is still out.
This is going to be a big learning process - - but don't worry, the pigeon will have you trained in a couple of months
sherri53, Florida


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't look like a homer to me. He will get used to you in time. Spend time near him and talk quietly to him. Get him used to special treats like chopped unsalted peanuts or safflower seed, but given in small quantities, as they are high in fat. Pigeons usually love them and will eventually fly to you for the treat. Be patient, and give him time to trust you. Not everyone uses pigeon pants. Eventually you will learn where he likes to perch, and you can put towels under those places. If he like to land on the backs of chairs, just cover them with a towel. The bird is much better and safer confined in a cage when you are not there to supervise. They can easily get into things and be injured if you are not there. It is better for them to have an area that they will view as their territory, rather than the whole house. And later on, when you realize that you do want to cage him, it will be lots harder if he is used to seeing the whole house as his territory. And pigeon pants should not be left on the bird for hours at a time. Not good and not normal.


----------

